# Natural alternative to Pediasure?



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a relative whose 1 1/2 year old is very small for his age and his pediatrician has prescribed Pediasure for him. Is there a natural way to make something similar to Pediasure? Or an alternative to Pediasure as a way to supplement his diet?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

bumpity bump!


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

I'm not sure what's in Pediasure, but what about making him fruit smoothies with protein powders in them? Seems to me that's the same type of thing - liquid nutrition - but you can add your own ingredients, make it all organic, whatever.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Honestly I think just telling a mother she should feed her son Pediasure is such a brush off it's not even funny. WHY does the ped think there is a problem? Just because he's small? Has she run any tests? It drives me crazy the way some peds see a child at 10th percentile and automatically push PediaSure.

That being said, if the issue IS that he is not getting enough calories, here are some good things to try:

* Increase breastfeeding if applicable
* Avocado
* Nut butters if he's not allergic. 1 1/2 is kind of young but we did nut butters at this age - just depends on family history and if he's breastfed.
* Banana smoothies
* Cream-top yogurt. You can buy a large canister of (for example) vanilla whole milk cream-top yogurt for you, but scoop off the cream and put it in dc's yogurt to up the fat/calorie content (his should also be full fat of course) then use the lowfat yogurt underneath for you or older children
* Natural child's vitamin drops, e.g., NaturaBio brand makes a good one
* Floradix natural iron supplements (iron helps appetite and growth) - 2 tsp./day


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The natural version is human milk.

-Angela


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisac77*
I'm not sure what's in Pediasure, but what about making him fruit smoothies with protein powders in them? Seems to me that's the same type of thing - liquid nutrition - but you can add your own ingredients, make it all organic, whatever.

That was my idea, too. I'll reiterate it to her. I was thinking of adding Juice Plus powder to it. Thank you for your input!


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle*
Honestly I think just telling a mother she should feed her son Pediasure is such a brush off it's not even funny. WHY does the ped think there is a problem? Just because he's small? Has she run any tests? It drives me crazy the way some peds see a child at 10th percentile and automatically push PediaSure.

I'm not exactly sure how this has all come about but I did find out a little bit more about the particulars tonight. Unfortunately, the child is not breast-feeding now but he was breastfed until about 1. He has always been in the 1-2 percentile for weight (height as well, I believe) even when he was nursing. I know that the pediatrician has been trying to get him to gain for a while now, had the family write down and keep track of everything he ate all the time, trying to raise the amounts. I'm not sure about tests or exact reasons why the Ped thinks his low weight is a problem, I believe it might be strictly because he is so small. Other than this, as far as I know, he has no other health issues.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle*
That being said, if the issue IS that he is not getting enough calories, here are some good things to try:

* Increase breastfeeding if applicable
* Avocado
* Nut butters if he's not allergic. 1 1/2 is kind of young but we did nut butters at this age - just depends on family history and if he's breastfed.
* Banana smoothies
* Cream-top yogurt. You can buy a large canister of (for example) vanilla whole milk cream-top yogurt for you, but scoop off the cream and put it in dc's yogurt to up the fat/calorie content (his should also be full fat of course) then use the lowfat yogurt underneath for you or older children
* Natural child's vitamin drops, e.g., NaturaBio brand makes a good one
* Floradix natural iron supplements (iron helps appetite and growth) - 2 tsp./day

These are look like great suggestions. I did suggest giving him an avocado a day to her as they are so nutritious and calorie-dense. I think he is probably too young for nut butters since he has a brother who went into anaphylactic shock after having peanut butter at a young age. He outgrew his allergy years later but I suspect this would be too risky a thing to try.

Thank you for the suggestion of the iron supplements, very informative!

Thank you again!


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
The natural version is human milk.

-Angela

As the mother weaned over six months ago and she works full-time and the child was always very small, even when exclusively breastfeeding, I'm guessing she won't try to relactate. I will suggest as a possibility that she could get some donated or purchased breastmilk (and possible relactation).

Thank you.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It doesn't sound to me like there is really a problem. Height and weight match (% wise) and someone has to be in the 1% and 2%. My guess would be unless there is more to the story, this is a case of a ped who wants something to be wrong.

-Angela


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisac77*
I'm not sure what's in Pediasure, but what about making him fruit smoothies with protein powders in them? Seems to me that's the same type of thing - liquid nutrition - but you can add your own ingredients, make it all organic, whatever.

This is what I was going to say. Protein powder in a smoothie made with organic whole milk yogurt and frozen berries. My DC LOVE it. I make some in the morning for our breakfasts.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

I would love to know a more natural alternative too. My ds has reflux and only gained one pound since he was 9 months old (which he lost at 16 months and didn't gain back until 23 months).

(I had to stop nursing him at 18 months so I could start immunosuppressants for my out-of-control Ulcerative Colitis







)

Obviously the ped wants him on pediasure...but I have been kinda brushing it off and trying to up his calories elsewhere (like sneaking olive oil into things). And recently I have introduced small amounts of peanut butter. But he still isn't gaining weight so I bought some generic pediasure and reading the ingredients just makes me cringe.

Could I even just give him the odwalla protein shakes or something similar?

I am a bit concerned about not overdosing him on adult doses of vitamins, etc.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

If he has reflux-associated poor weight gain, then I think he should be under the treatment of a pediatric gastroenterologist who should be able to manage attempting to get the reflux under control and increasing his calories. Just throwing Pediasure at that problem isn't going to help. (My twins had bad reflux and my son had poor weight gain too.) I would be concerned about Odwalla and similar drinks -- they are extrememly high in sugar, low in fat, and no you don't want him OD'ing on vitamins.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Goats' milk. It's high in fats and protein, lower in sugar than cow milk or pediasure probably and fairly non-allergenic if that's a concern. For vitamins, intro'ing a chewable, if the toddler has teeth, to the tune of half a vit a day might be advisable.

If BF, then BF on demand. Don't nightwean, etc.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Our pediatrician recommended Recharge (kind of like Gatorade, but all natural). I believe it's made by R.W. Knudsen. My younger son won't touch any juice, but my older son drank it when he was sick and it really pepped him up. We cut it half & half with water though.

- Krista

Oops! I was thinking PediaLyte, not Pediasure. Sorry.
I'd recommend smoothies and yogurts, avocados, nut butters, homemade hummus, pasta.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle*
If he has reflux-associated poor weight gain, then I think he should be under the treatment of a pediatric gastroenterologist who should be able to manage attempting to get the reflux under control and increasing his calories. Just throwing Pediasure at that problem isn't going to help. (My twins had bad reflux and my son had poor weight gain too.) I would be concerned about Odwalla and similar drinks -- they are extrememly high in sugar, low in fat, and no you don't want him OD'ing on vitamins.

we have seen a ped GI and he is back on prevacid. He seems to be in a lot less pain now (he would put both hands on his chest and say "Ethan Hurt"








Now we're just trying to put some meat on him. The reason they are suggesting pediasure is because he will drink all day long if I let him...but when it's time to eat he doesn't eat as much as you would expect him to.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I would think any sort of high calorie/fat smoothie would be just as good as pediasure. we freeze left over smoothie into popcicles which of course never get turned down









Don't think just fruits when it comes to smooties. whole milk (goat is fine), whole milk yogurt, tofu, oils, nut butters, veggies, as well as al natrual boosting powders. There is nothign magic about pediasure. someone gave my dd powdered colostrum once. I don't know the sorce (i would think cow, perhaps goat, they put her on goat milk over dairy) or the brand (they deal exclusively in natures Sunshine so that would be a place to start) here is what I found don't now how much it would help but I don't think it would hurt. if you know someone who could pump her some even better. the calories would be there.

Just being mindful of what he is eating and making sure every bite counts should help. My SIl did a schedule thing with my nephew and the poor bioy was starvin to death (gained all of 4 pounds his first year. this was a baby darn near 10 opunds at birth







) but in the last 18 months he has gained almost 20 pounds. Just because she can see how much he is eating and can make sure he gets enough.


----------

